# How To Make Capstan Turret



## taycat (Dec 9, 2016)

I have a Myford ml6 capstan lathe i want to make more turrets for.
pretty sure i'm thinking straight on it, but want to check.
once i have them made and fitting properly, i assume best way to get tool holder holes to line properly is to
1 fit it and using centre drill in collet mark hole positions.
2 drill out whilst still fitted using drill in collet.

first pic is part i want to make second is lathe when i first got it.

my brain says yes will keep it all aligned but also says it's to simple must be missing something.
so going to check here before i do first one ( need 11 in total ) so i don't waste steel.

i got lathe with load of imperial collets while ago for approx $20.


----------



## Billh50 (Dec 9, 2016)

I would put an adjustable boring bar in the chuck and bore the holes in the turret after drilling. That way you will straighten the hole if the drill walked. Once straight you can either ream to size or finish bore to size.


----------



## wrat (Dec 9, 2016)

If you're out to make more "turrets" as you say, then yes, i think you have the overview correct.
(Not sure why you'd want to, but hey, it's as good of project as any.)
Bill is right about using boring bars.  Because this is your machine tool that you'll use forever, you'll want these to be the very best holes you've ever done.  Because, if they're off, they're off forever, right?
I don't know if it's better to setup for 3 holes drilled thru or for 6 holes.  My gut tells me that it depends on your indexing scheme.  If you intend to build it on that machine, then you'll need some kind of indexing to be sure the holes are exactly where you want them.  Deeper holes -- in this case drilling through -- tend to walk more, but indexing eats up its own kind of tolerance, also.
It'll be interesting, whatever you do.

Wrat


----------



## taycat (Dec 9, 2016)

i want to make a few so i can leave them set up for various bits i make fair few off.
and my eldest girl when home from college likes making some bits so i can leave them set up and marked for that particular job and she can just get on and make some.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 11, 2016)

nice lathe taycat!


----------

